# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Toezicht kind met alcohol is een goed idee

## Leontien

> Minderjarige kinderen die van hun ouders af en toe bier of wijn mogen drinken, hebben een grotere kans dat zij als volwassenen teveel drinken. Dat blijkt uit Amerikaans-Australisch onderzoek.
> 
> Jarenlang werd gedacht dat drinken onder toezicht de kinderen juist van het 'slechte' pad afhoudt door hen verantwoord met alcohol te leren omgaan. Veel ouders kiezen dan ook voor de 'schade beperkende'-aanpak waarbij zij hun kinderen toestaan kleine hoeveelheden alcohol te drinken onder toezicht.
> 
> Uit het onderzoek blijkt dat juist deze kinderen vaker met alcoholproblemen te maken krijgen, meer dan kinderen van ouders met een 'zero-tolerance'-beleid (geen alcohol in huis). Zij drinken gemiddeld drie keer zoveel, hebben vaker last van black-outs of komen terecht in vechtpartijen.
> 
> Een Nederlandse studie onder vijfhonderd twaalf tot vijftienjarigen toont aan dat de hoeveelheid alcohol die jongeren tot zich nemen afhankelijk is van het aantal flessen dat in huis aanwezig is.


Nu.nl

*Wat is jouw mening omtrent alcoholgebruik van kinderen? Onder toezicht of verbieden?*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## jawaade

waar je an gewoon raakt dat houdt je bezig of niet soms?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zie hier thuis het verschil in opvoeding;
-Ik ben grootgebracht met; niet drinken is beter voor je gezondheid, enkel gezelschapsdrinken is toegestaan... ik ben dan ook een gezelschapsdrinker...
-Mijn vriend is grootgebracht door ouders die zélf héél veel drinken; mijn vriend drinkt zelf nu ook ver elke dag alcohol en kan soms goed zat zijn (waar ik een bloedhekel aan heb!!)

Dus; ik vind dat kinderen moeten worden aangespoord om niet te drinken... en anders onder toezicht!

----------


## lizzyc

helemaal eens met agnes.
en hieruit blijkt: goed voorbeeld doet goed volgen

----------


## mammalou

Toezicht kind met alcohol is een goed idee ...ik sta er helemaal achter !!!!!!!
liefs Mammalou

----------


## Luuss0404

Hmz, mn moeder is opgegroeid in zero-tolerance en toen zij uit huis ging ging zij enorm veel drinken tot op punt dat ik haar verslaafd heb zien zijn, ze is gelukkig enorm geminderd... en ikzelf mocht al jong een slokje proeven van mijn ouders, in mijn experimentele fase dronk ik wel veel, maar nu gewoon af en toe omdat het gezellig is  :Smile: 

Ik denk dat het van persoon tot persoon verschilt... denk dat in veilige omgeving beginnen met drinken wel beter is...

----------


## ppolleke

Niet mee eens! Hoogstwaarschijnlijk en bijna zeer zeker zullen die kinderen vroeger beginnen met experimenteren met alcohol... maar het is ook vastgesteld dat het genetisch voor een groot deel bepaald is of je hier 'echt' afhankelijk van wordt. 
Vele gevallen van extreem verbieden van 'wat dan ook' leiden later voor +90% naar 'extreem' experimenteer gedrag. Zo heb ik in het leven gezien en geleerd. Maar dit zijn mijn bevindingen en die zijn uiteraard kleinschaliger en ook een stuk persoonlijk. Mijzelf zijn de gewone dingen 'niet' ontzegd...gewoon puber en adolescent gedrag, wat testen en daarna...no problem met wat niet voorbestemd blijkt... en ik ben zeker en absoluut niet de enige... te strenge aanpak wringt tegen en werkt averrechts...alzo ppolleke...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ ppolleke,
Ja ik zie ook dat vrienden/kennissen die niks mochten juist extra hard datgene inhalen wat ze verboden was thuis als ze eenmaal uit huis zijn...
Ik ben wel blij dat mijn ouders (paps voornamelijk) mij dingen hebben laten doen onder hun toezicht en bij ons staat ook altijd drank in huis, maar paps+broertje+ik komen er alleen aan bij speciale gelegenheden...

----------

